# Pop up Gazebos



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

Greetings,
Has anyone come across plans or discussions for building the frame for a pop up gazebo, either in wood or aluminium? Seems like it might be an interesting and challenging, and useful project. After some rummaging around Google, it seemed there were only gazebo sellers.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Stew;
At under $200 for a factory made one, not a lot of incentive to scratch build one.
It's not just the wood or PVC construction, there's a lot of sewing involved.

https://www.kmstools.com/shelterlogic-pro-series-straight-leg-canopy-96135


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Stew;
> At under $200 for a factory made one, not a lot of incentive to scratch build one.
> It's not just the wood or PVC construction, there's a lot of sewing involved.
> 
> https://www.kmstools.com/shelterlogic-pro-series-straight-leg-canopy-96135


Do you think they have the same deal in France?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

FOB KMS's warehouse... 

I didn't mean it literally, I was just using it for an illustration. 
Since all that stuff is made offshore, no reason to expect a similar item wouldn't be available in Fr. (My bad; I didn't notice the France part *embarrassment*)


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> FOB KMS's warehouse...
> 
> I didn't mean it literally, I was just using it for an illustration.
> Since all that stuff is made offshore, no reason to expect a similar item wouldn't be available in Fr. (My bad; I didn't notice the France part *embarrassment*)


Well, you never know...he could have been a French Canadian eh?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Well, you never know...he could have been a French Canadian eh?


tabernac


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Now we're on a slippery path...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Now we're on a slippery path...


...and you're surprised...???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> tabernac


and I got the cohonies in a jam because I had a gig on the truck when I tried to cross the border...
geeeeeze...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Now we're on a slippery path...


crampons...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In the U.S., I found a book of plans for Gazebos, but don't know if you can get it in France. I'd check Amazon for books on garden structures of all sorts, type gazebo plans in Amazon search and then click "in books" and see what comes up there. I have done searches this way and often find a used book at a fifth the price of new.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tom; I think the essential detail of what Stewart is looking for is the pop-up aspect.
That's why I suggested just buying the darn thing. By the time you reinvent the wheel, source the fabric, sew it, it's become a huge investment in time, energy not to mention cash.
A Market umbrella would be an option, but once again requires a lot of sewing.  

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Mark...CE5QKHRWtAl0QsAQIGw&biw=1120&bih=538&dpr=1.71


----------



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

*Merci pour les retours*

Yes, I realise these things are pretty cheap even in Europe (makes for a change), but with the larger spans, the price goes up somewhat exponentially. Could put 2, 3 or 4 small ones together also, I guess.

What's tabernac? A chaule (Quebeker) word?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Canadian cursing...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Tom; I think the essential detail of what Stewart is looking for is the pop-up aspect.
> That's why I suggested just buying the darn thing. By the time you reinvent the wheel, source the fabric, sew it, it's become a huge investment in time, energy not to mention cash.
> A Market umbrella would be an option, but once again requires a lot of sewing.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=Mark...CE5QKHRWtAl0QsAQIGw&biw=1120&bih=538&dpr=1.71


Dan I like those wooden ones, I had 2-9' diameter ones I bought from Costco a couple of years ago for $99. They were made in SE Asia and were beautifully constructed. I couldn't buy the wood and machine them for the same price. Probably the hardware would cost that much too.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" I had 2-9' diameter ones I bought from Costco..."

Yes! Costco them up here too. Wish I'd bought one at the time. 
I can't understand how they can make them, ship them, ship them again to the branches, and still sell them for that price.
A good part of that shipping and handling is in NA $$$$.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> " I had 2-9' diameter ones I bought from Costco..."
> 
> Yes! Costco them up here too. Wish I'd bought one at the time.
> I can't understand how they can make them, ship them, ship them again to the branches, and still sell them for that price.
> A good part of that shipping and handling is in NA $$$$.


what do you expect from the Chinese Off Shore Trading Company???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, they're well made umbrellas...very attractive and well finished. You couldn't make that and sell it here for less than $250 minimum.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, they're well made umbrellas...very attractive and well finished. You couldn't make that and sell it here for less than $250 minimum.


I agree, and they worked so smoothly, really well made. I had some metal ones in the past that were really cranky (pun intended) and cost more, only lasted a couple of years. But the wooden ones had a larger wooden pole and cranked up so easily.

Herb


----------

